# #1 Late-night (conservative) host booted from NBC



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

Jay Leno has conservative leanings in many respects. He certainly doesn't shove his politics in people's faces like some other a-hole late night host on CBS though. He had the number one rated show and he was booted. Not saying it was cos of his politics, but they certainly didn't help. This just shows that more and more, TV execs don't give a flying f about half of their audience.

'Tonight Show': The War on Jay Leno


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 28, 2013)

I didn't realize that Jay got booted. I thought that maybe he was just ready to retire from being the show host. I loved his special appearance on the Home Improvement show back in the mid 1990s.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not crying for Jay Leno per say. He has it made. But I am pointing out the fact that conservatives are getting a raw f'ing deal at the networks. At CBS, DL is a total ass-wipe and he's been given a life pass.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think Leno was booted yet, and I would not exactly call him conservative


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's a great article on it. 

'Tonight Show': The War on Jay Leno


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

Desperado said:


> I don't think Leno was booted yet, and I would not exactly call him conservative



I didn't call him conservative. I said he has some conservative leanings and he definitely does. I had a college professor who was best friends with him. I heard the stories on some of his insights. I think he wisely tries not to be overt about his politics though.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 28, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Leno was booted yet, and I would not exactly call him conservative
> ...



Ok maybe Leno has some conservative leanings.... judging from some of the cars he owns.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

Desperado said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



He was legitimately excited about Schwartznegger running for gov and not just b/c he was a celebrity. If he's like me, he now wishes that never happened.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2013)

From CK's link:

>> Leno and other hosts always have  poked fun at their networks, but after the Greenblatt email conversation became public March 15, Leno launched a week's worth of pointed jabs at his employer, referring to NBC execs as "snakes" and suggesting the network would send its top star on an ill-fated Carnival cruise.  <<

No broadcaster puts up with that for long.

Nice try trying to paint this as some political hatchet job.  It isn't.  Thanks CK.

Oh, there's also this, same article:
>> For NBC, the timing was terrible because it coincided with an embarrassing fifth-place finish during the February sweep (below Univision) <<

Somebody not long ago started a thread about that sweep, trying to imply NBC was failing because it was "leftist".  And here you are claiming Leno is "rightist".  
Interesting...


----------



## rdean (Mar 28, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Jay Leno has conservative leanings in many respects. He certainly doesn't shove his politics in people's faces like some other a-hole late night host on CBS though. He had the number one rated show and he was booted. Not saying it was cos of his politics, but they certainly didn't help. This just shows that more and more, TV execs don't give a flying f about half of their audience.
> 
> 'Tonight Show': The War on Jay Leno



Jay always surprised me.  I thought late night hosts were supposed to be funny.  Occasionally Jay was funny, but it was more of an accident.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^

Actually (from another article I read), that was the main thing that the NBC execs were mad about was that he was making fun of their poor performance. That's his f'ing job to be self depricating. That's been standard practice in late night for years and that's no excuse for the execs. 

As for the snakes comment, I'll need more context then that. Far beit for me to think you couldn't take something way out of context.

BTW - #1 show on a #5 network getting axed. You're making my point dude if anything.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Somebody not long ago started a thread about that sweep, trying to imply NBC was failing because it was "leftist".  And here you are claiming Leno is "rightist".
> Interesting...



When you quote words. They should be words that I actually used.

*Idiot.*


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody not long ago started a thread about that sweep, trying to imply NBC was failing because it was "leftist".  And here you are claiming Leno is "rightist".
> ...



When you grow up and learn how quotes work, you'll be amazed.  They can mean "so-called".

See what I just did?  That's not a quote from anybody.  Amazing, huh?

Hey how do you make words big?  That's so cool.  _Definitely _convincing.  Definitely.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> Actually (from another article I read), that was the main thing that the NBC execs were mad about was that he was making fun of their poor performance. That's his f'ing job to be self depricating. That's been standard practice in late night for years and that's no excuse for the execs.
> 
> ...



"Self-deprecating" means poking fun at yourself.  Not your employer.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Your illogical reasoning knows no bounds.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^
> ...



It's his network that he was making fun of and that is standard. Also, late-night hosts on all networks have had cart blanche to make fun of executives. I've seen it done with regularity. An exec knows that that comes with the territory. They don't get to have thin skin.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, using "conservative" as part of the headline of this thread was really a stretch. I watched Leno for decades and I've read quite a few interviews with Leno.  The guy is not into politics and would be described a non-partisan.  He jokes about the Big Jokes (both parties).  No political stripe is sacred for Leno.
To imply any type of political leanings is just wrong.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Yeah, using "conservative" as part of the headline of this thread was really a stretch. I watched Leno for decades and I've read quite a few interviews with Leno.  The guy is not into politics and would be described a non-partisan.  He jokes about the Big Jokes (both parties).  No political stripe is sacred for Leno.
> To imply any type of political leanings is just wrong.



Leno is definitely into politics. If you don't believe that then you haven't been paying attention. And he is non-partisan (mostly) by design. He doesn't want to abuse his post as an entertainer by alienating half his audience. He's a rare professional. 

But were he to be overtly conservative, why would someone be scared of him? Only a loser tries to use his political persuasion to intimidate people.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, using "conservative" as part of the headline of this thread was really a stretch. I watched Leno for decades and I've read quite a few interviews with Leno.  The guy is not into politics and would be described a non-partisan.  He jokes about the Big Jokes (both parties).  No political stripe is sacred for Leno.
> ...



So let's recap.
First Jay Leno is fired because of being "conservative" (OP: "Late-night (conservative) host booted from NBC").  Now you're saying he's "nonpartisan"...which doesn't explain the firing.
Which way you wanna go here?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



I thought this went w/o saying based upon everything already said (and it really did). But to spell it out for a retard like you: He has some conservative leanings (he most definitely isn't a flaming liberal like Letterman or Fallon); but he does not allow his show to become overtly political. Hence, why a guy like Obama would feel comfortable appearing upon his show during an election.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



That's irrelevant.  I'm not talking about Leno's ideology; I'm talking about your logic.  First you have Leno fired, at least in part, for being "conservative"; but now you've got him as a "non partisan" -- which means his 'conservatism' cannot be a reason for his firing after all-- and _that _means this thread has no point, because you've shot your own original premise down.

Either Leno's (alleged) 'conservatism' on the air led to his firing -- or it didn't.
Which is it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You're last person who should be criticizing logic. Your own logic at points in this thread was textbook horrendous.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what I usually get from you sore losers - whiny gainsaying.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 28, 2013)

Let's go over your hiddeous logic numb nuts.

1. You attributed quotes to me that I didn't say.
2. To try and justify your false quotes; you came up with a "so-called" defense even though you hadn't used that term. And even if you had, it still wouldn't have made sense.
3. You stated that I said Leno was being fired for being conservative. Tell me where I actually said that? You can't. I never said that outright. There was an implication that it was a mark against him though.
4. I stated very clearly throughout the course of the thread that I believed Leno had some conservative leanings but that he did not become overtly political for his program. You tried to pretend that was a logical fallacy. It is not.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Let's go over your hiddeous logic numb nuts.
> 
> 1. You attributed quotes to me that I didn't say.



Thread title: " #*1 Late-night (conservative) host booted from NBC*".  Voilà.
I've made no "quotes" from you that were not cut-and-pasted from your own posts.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 2. To try and justify your false quotes; you came up with a "so-called" defense even though you hadn't used that term. And even if you had, it still wouldn't have made sense.



Your inability to comprehend paraphrasing isn't my problem.  See the example immediately above.  Again.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 3. You stated that I said Leno was being fired for being conservative. Tell me where I actually said that? You can't. I never said that outright. There was an implication that it was a mark against him though.



Thread title: " #*1 Late-night (conservative) host booted from NBC*".  There's no other function for the word "conservative" to be there (you even lied about the existence of this in post 6 as you tried to have it both ways).  Then in your OP you also proclaimed, "Not saying it was cos [sic] of his politics, but they certainly didn't help. This just shows that more and more, TV execs don't give a flying f about half of their audience."

Now how can "half the audience" be involved if he's not taking political positions?  Either he's taking political positions, and therefore "half the audience" _can _be involved, and it _can _be a factor -- or he isn't, and they can't, and it can't.
As I said -- pick a side.  Is it political, or is it not political?  You can't have it both ways.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 4. I stated very clearly throughout the course of the thread that I believed Leno had some conservative leanings but that he did not become overtly political for his program. You tried to pretend that was a logical fallacy. It is not.



It's called Equivocation.  You can't make up your mind what your position is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 29, 2013)

^^^
You simply do not put stuff in quotes that weren't actually quoted. It's that fucking simple. Paraphrasing doesn't belong in quotes; unless you specifically state that you're paraphrasing.

There's a difference between pointing out a trend and stating explicitly that someone was fired for being conservative. Again, that is your own faulty, assumptive logic.

Lastly, there was no equivocation what so ever. I never changed my position on any facet of my arguments at any point.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> You simply do not put stuff in quotes that weren't actually quoted. It's that fucking simple. Paraphrasing doesn't belong in quotes; unless you specifically state that you're paraphrasing.
> 
> There's a difference between pointing out a trend and stating explicitly that someone was fired for being conservative. Again, that is your own faulty, assumptive logic.
> ...



Again, your "failure" to read English isn't my "problem".  The other thread I referred to probably didn't use the word "leftist" either.  It means "in so many words".  So your objection boils down to a denial that "conservatism" means "on the right".  Go ahead and "explain" that.

>> There's a difference between pointing out a trend and stating explicitly that someone was fired for being conservative. Again, that is your own faulty, assumptive logic. <<

Uh, it's what you implied, and then tried to "unimply".  So I "ask" again for the "umpteenth" time -- are you "saying" that Jay Leno got "fired" for being "conservative", or are you not?  That's the inconvenient question you keep "dancing" around.  Here's what you've answered so far:

" ........................................................................."


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 29, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, using "conservative" as part of the headline of this thread was really a stretch. I watched Leno for decades and I've read quite a few interviews with Leno.  The guy is not into politics and would be described a non-partisan.  He jokes about the Big Jokes (both parties).  No political stripe is sacred for Leno.
> ...



Well, Leno has repeatedly said he doesn't identify with either party.  Only a loser entertainer would force his audience to listen to his ideological rants!  Are you listening Sean Penn and Dennis Miller?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 29, 2013)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^
> ...



DICKHEAD: You don't quote quotes that don't exist. And if you paraphrase with quotes. You say so. That's standard communication. That's not my "failure." That's your fucking deal.

What's implied? Try being specific. It was implied that Leno was fired for being conservative? No it was not. You may have faultily inferred it. I pointed out that he had some conservative leanings and that NBC replaced him even though he was number 1 in the ratings. The implication was that being conservative was a check mark against him. However, there was no implication that he absolutely was fired for being conservative. When you make assumptions, you're the one that looks foolish, dude.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 29, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



What would it matter if I was listening to Sean Penn or Dennis Miller? Would you like to make an assumption about me or my opinions based upon who I listen to?

I'll qualify this as a sound opinion: JL is a fiscal conservative. He practices fiscal conservatism in his own life. He only has used his speaking engagement money for expenses, while saving all salary for retirement. And when California had the recall, he did not make endorsements that I remember, but it was pretty obvious he was happy for the change. And some of his fiscal conservatism has spilled into his monologues, etc.

Personally, I feel like all politics comes back to fiscal politics. Money is the end game and people who say otherwise, are kidding themselves. So, Jay also isn't going to go out supporting liberal causes that are fiscal schemes. And that's why you're not seeing him do crazy causes or being overly sympathetic to the BS. And don't think the establishment hasn't noticed that. That is a check mark against him for not playing the game.

  [MENTION=20424]Misty[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 30, 2013)

Of the late night hosts, Letterman used to be my favorite, but that was when he was on NBC, his show went downhill and I started to watch Leno.

The last few years, I have watched any late tv that involve talk show hosts.

I do find it strange they are a 5th rated network and they are replacing a #1 show in a time slot. Something is going on.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 30, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Of the late night hosts, Letterman used to be my favorite, but that was when he was on NBC, his show went downhill and I started to watch Leno.
> 
> The last few years, I have watched any late tv that involve talk show hosts.
> 
> I do find it strange they are a 5th rated network and they are replacing a #1 show in a time slot. Something is going on.



Didn't the same network try to push Johnny Carson out while he was still #1?

Never understood it then, don't understand it now.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



One thing you have to learn about self-delusion (after you learn to read, if ever) -- it's *self *delusion.  Doesn't fool anybody else, certainly not me.  Just makes you look stupid.  Who "said" the words "failure', "leftist", "problem". "explain", "ask" "unimply" and so on?  Why did I put them in quotes?  Find a fricking English teacher and ask "them".  Again, your illiteracy ain't my problem.

And yes there absolutely is an implication when you go out of your way to insert the word "conservative" in a thread title that otherwise has nothing to do with politics.  Why did your last post talk about politics?  Why did the poster you responded to?  Why did the next post after yours?  Because you put it in there.  You're trying to put words out there and when it's pointed out they don't have a basis, you run away and deny they're sitting there.  You're a moron.  Man up already.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 30, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Of the late night hosts, Letterman used to be my favorite, but that was when he was on NBC, his show went downhill and I started to watch Leno.
> ...



Me either, Carson was really good. Leno is really good. Yet they let them go. I do think politics plays in the decision making process.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 30, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Johnny was being pushed out because he was thought to be the most powerful Man at the Network, far exceeding the execs. Not sure that's the case with Leno?

BTW, Public Broadcasting had a program on Johhny a few years ago. Excellent TV.

I do remember Carson making fools of the execs during those months he was going through it. Some of his best bits were during that time.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

jay leno is not funny


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 30, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nah its strictly business. Lenos demographic is aging and Fallons demographic is a few years younger than Lenos plus he grabs the younger audience. 

Instead of waiting for the ratings/revenue to head further south (which will eventually happen) they are taking a risk in thinking this will slow it down or at the very least level out the slipping in ratings/revenues.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 30, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Jay Leno has conservative leanings in many respects. He certainly doesn't shove his politics in people's faces like some other a-hole late night host on CBS though. He had the number one rated show and he was booted. Not saying it was cos of his politics, but they certainly didn't help. This just shows that more and more, TV execs don't give a flying f about half of their audience.
> 
> 'Tonight Show': The War on Jay Leno



What makes you think Jay Leno has conservative leanings?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 30, 2013)

I was more upset about Conan leaving NBC.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 30, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



That's the theory that's being floated by media (who are often paid off). But really, if you're the fifth rated network do you axe the guy who is getting number one ratings? I don't think so.

You can look at the demographics and prognosticate a decline. But really, the way it works in the biz is you cross that bridge when you come to it. You don't f with a top rated show. Otherwise you're saying they actually believe that Fallon can start-up and get number one plus some. Eh, that's just not going to happen. If anything, NBC viewers will flock b/c they're loyal to JL, not the network.

Here's the reality. Some NBC exec is showing that he can swing his dick harder. That's how it works at that fledgling network. And perhaps they're content with just being in business and not maximizing profits that they can get away with that at least at times.


----------



## Misty (Mar 30, 2013)

Young people don't watch late night television. They are out living their young lives. If they want to see something they find it later on the Internet.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2013)

"fledgling network" 

NBC is actually our oldest (first) network, dating from 1926.  Some of us must not get out much.

I agree with Misty.  I ain't even young and that's what I do -- I got rid of my TV when it became clear that anything I want from TV I can get from the internet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 30, 2013)

Pogo said:


> "fledgling network"
> 
> NBC is actually our oldest (first) network, dating from 1926.  Some of us must not get out much.



Thanks. I was unaware of NBC's long run (sarcasm). Fifth place is fledgling. If you don't think so, well then maybe you're cut-up to be an NBC exec.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "fledgling network"
> ...



Ah, so your history is fine, you're just unfamiliar with the word _fledgling_.
Or for that matter, _cut out_.


----------



## Misty (Mar 30, 2013)

"Famously, Leno negotiates his own deals with a handshake instead of a high-powered Hollywood agent."

"NBC wants Leno to take a reduced salary for the six months he&#8217;d no longer have to work &#8212; instead of the network having to pay the contract in full, they said.
Leno, who last year took a reported $5 million pay cut to keep the network from laying off staffers, is saying no."

Nasty NBC jokes back, exit talks with Jay slump - m.NYPOST.com

Wow NBC is screwing Leno so bad.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 30, 2013)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Fledgling; I technically used it correctly. But fine, not the best word choice. And cut-out would have been a better choice too. 

That's the difference between me and you. I can own-up to my shortcomings. You used shit logic and shit communication earlier and just doubled down on your stupidity


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 30, 2013)

Jay Leno: I am a Liberal, Really


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



OK, I'm double-stupid because I know what words mean and you don't.  Got it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 31, 2013)

^^^
Nice - Tripling down on your idiocy.

Did I just criticize your vocabulary? No. I criticized your shitty communication and logic and you just demonstrated your ineptness firsthand again.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> Nice - Tripling down on your idiocy.
> 
> Did I just criticize your vocabulary? No. I criticized your shitty communication and logic and you just demonstrated your ineptness firsthand again.



An update:  knowing what the word _fledgling _means while you don't is not double-stupid after all, it's "inept".  Because it's _my _job to pander to your ignorance despite the readily-available English lexicography.

I'll try to be more ept and dumb it down to the level of fledgling brain cells.  It ain't easy.


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 31, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yes, they are banking on Fallon being their future rather than waiting for the Tonight Show franchise to become tarnished (declining ratings, demographic tuning into other shows etc) Its harder to get back a lost audience. Going out on top is preferable....

I'm really interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2013)

Leno jumped the shark twenty years ago

The Tonight Show is no longer relevant. Time to shake things up and be cutting edge again


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 31, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Leno jumped the shark twenty years ago
> 
> The Tonight Show is no longer relevant. Time to shake things up and be cutting edge again



Yeah, that's why his is still top rated of the five late night shows.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Leno jumped the shark twenty years ago
> ...



Doesn't matter

When was the last time anyone ever said.....Did you hear what Leno said last night?

His material is worn and tired


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 31, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


A lot more than I hear what other night host say.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 31, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



One of Leno's problems is that he will always be the one that followed Carson. I am surprised he lasted as long as he did. That is truly amazing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 31, 2013)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^
> ...



You're petty and cheap. I already conceded your point. But you want to beat that dead horse while ignoring my actual counter point to your latest break-down in logic and communcation. 

Double stupid? I think you just went double stupid with that double retard. What are you in 5th grade?

Anyways, I don't have time for your bull shit then. If you got something to say about the topic then go for it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 31, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



"Going out on top" is not NBC's concern at all (Only JL's if he makes it his concern). Ratings is their business. Who believes that Fallon will be getting the top spot in the ratings soon? Nobody. They should've already learned their lesson with the Conan debacle. But hey; if they learned lessons, they might not be 5th place in the ratings.


----------

